# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  shrimps with killifish

## klow

Can I keep shrimps and killifish together?

----------


## Luc Tango

a BIG no. if you know how small a clown killifish is, you will be surprised that they can kill and try to eat a shrimplet about 5~7mm long.

then again, i love them when they go hunting for shrimplets. :X

----------


## Zeth

I wont put them together since shrimp after moulting get really soft and killie love to eat them

----------


## mozaqua

> Can I keep shrimps and killifish together?


Yamato (Caridina multidentata) shrimp, no problem with most small to medium sized killies. But not for a breeding setup of course, since the shrimp will eat the eggs. Never had a problem with keeping Yamatos with Nothos or Australe/Gardneri in a planted tank. I can not recommend smaller shrimp at all, even the smallest killies can eat baby shrimp.

Regards

----------


## RonWill

> Can I keep shrimps and killifish together?


 Klow, what is your priority, shrimps or killies??

If shrimps, my safe recommendations are otocinclus and ramhorn snails, *not MTS* and nothing else.

If killies, keep shrimps together but add lots of java moss to ensure some hiding space for the shrimplets. I used to maintain a group of cherry shrimps for the purpose of providing shrimplets as supplementary diet to my killies. These also double as scavengers foraging for missed uneaten food.

For larger killies, eg. _Epiplatys fasciolatus zimiensis_ "Faimah SL89", I harvest young shrimps, approx 1cm, as feeders. Killies enjoy chasing down this treat, more so than other live foods... like this bugger gulping down a cherry shrimp!


Clickable images...
 

The ZII is a drop-dead gorgeous _Epiplatys_ and was hoping it'd look like this... (and it isn't a photoshop enhanced pic!!)


Anybody drooling now??  :Grin:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> I used to maintain a group of cherry shrimps for the purpose of providing shrimplets as supplementary diet to my killies. These also double as scavengers foraging for missed uneaten food.
> 
> For larger killies, eg. _Epiplatys fasciolatus zimiensis_ "Faimah SL89", I harvest young shrimps, approx 1cm, as feeders. Killies enjoy chasing down this treat, more so than other live foods... like this bugger gulping down a cherry shrimp!
> 
> 
> Clickable images...
>  
> 
> The ZII is a drop-dead gorgeous _Epiplatys_ and was hoping it'd look like this... (and it isn't a photoshop enhanced pic!!)
> ...


Use malayan shrimps instead... Cheaper... :Grin: 
Can also help clear any hair algae on the plants.

----------


## mozaqua

Sure, if it can fit in the mouth it can be food  :Grin: 
Which is why I would stick with Yamatos they are too big to eat for most killies (but might not stop some from trying).

----------


## mozaqua

> The ZII is a drop-dead gorgeous _Epiplatys_ and was hoping it'd look like this... (and it isn't a photoshop enhanced pic!!)
> 
> 
> Anybody drooling now??


Yep, I would like to see an Epiplatys like that one. Hard to find the really colorful fish other than Nothos that tolerate warm temperatures.

----------


## ArCtic

How about having clown killi with shrimps?

----------


## mozaqua

> How about having clown killi with shrimps?


The question is: Do you value your shrimp, or baby shrimp? If you don't care if the fish snacks on a few shrimplets, then OK! If you want to save every baby, or are trying to breed the shrimp, forget about ANY fish. Really a baby shrimp is how big? 2mm or so... Your fish is 40mm (4cm) you can bet it can eat that. Shrimp are natural fish food!  :Grin: 
Just take a look at Ron's pic, fish love to eat shrimp!

----------


## PIG

wow...didnt know the fish can swallow a shrimpO.O

----------

